# David Attenborough and the USA?



## Brian G Turner (Mar 19, 2003)

Just a question for our North American neighbours...

Here in Britain we have a central naturalist figure, who every few years brings out a "groundbreaking" TV series.

He's done the likes of "Life on Earth", "The Trials of Life", and more recently, "The Blue Planet" and "Life of Mammals".

Wondering, though - do you get him over there on your continent? I'm figuring that his programs will either be on Discovery or PBS.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 24, 2003)

I hate that. Does a lack of response to your question mean No, or did just nobody bother answering it? A complete lack of response always bugs me. Surely someone can at least say "I don't think so". Perhaps I'm just tired, it is after all 5.42am, and I'm still up! But anyway, even an "I don't know" says more than no answer. My guess would be yes. The american do recieve BBC World. I would imagine that would have to occasionally air a little David Attenborough. That's just a guess though. What you really need is for someone in the US to respond.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

Oh, I don't mind the lack of replies - this is still small community. 

Sometimes I don't feel like replying unless I can say "yay or nay", so I quite understand that. Besides, I'm sure the war in Iraq is very distracting at the moment.

Better say "nay" to Japanese films...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2005)

Raising this question again, now that we have more US members.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes we do get some programs mostly on PBS. I must admit though I haven't caught any of them myself. "The Life Of Birds" does look interesting. I love birds. Sorry, I wasn't here in 2003. LOLOL


----------

